# Does anyone post tumble?



## dasadeephole (May 24, 2017)

Hi;

       I am a former rock tumbler hobbyist that is now transitioning to doing my bottles; I have seen the light.  When I tumbled stones, apache tears, glass shards I was taught to run the final batch in a 12 hour tumble with plastic bead, a teaspoon of Borax and water to rid the batch of any film.  I have seen a youtube where one fellow opts to run a final bottle tumble with copper and a teaspoon of BKF.  I have been doing bottle interiors for a few weeks now but do have a tumbler in route to do full and proper tumbling for exteriors.

      Having read back a few years archive in this forum has given me a pretty good insight into 1200, 1500, and AO as the pretty much mainstay grits with some choosing to chase away any darkening with lime away brushing.  

      Anyone here opt to do a "rinse" tumble and if so do you use BKF, borax, or is that not really necessary?  Also will BKF or Borax have any adverse effects on my copper media?


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2017)

After Tumbling I rinse the black residue from my bottles by soaking it in Muratic Acid. It's very strong so I massively reduce it about 75% with water. I soak it about 5 minutes & then rinse repeatly with water. You can brush the inside or outside to get any black residue in small pits out. Works for me. LEON.


----------



## junkmansitch (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh those pesky black heads left behind from tumbling. Yup muriatic acid does the trick.


----------

